# Do you think we have a coon problem?



## RGFarms08 (Feb 27, 2015)

Got this picture from my trail cam in Washington County.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd say yep - looks like rats at the dump.


----------



## BigCats (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd say you need some dogs


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 27, 2015)

BigCats said:


> I'd say you need some dogs



And I have em


----------



## coop3r (Feb 27, 2015)

So do I !


----------



## huntmore (Feb 27, 2015)

coop3r said:


> So do I !



So do i


----------



## Rabbitman (Feb 28, 2015)

I got some to and I'm a lot closer. 30 mins from Washington cty in Wrens


----------



## 67chevyjr (Mar 3, 2015)

So Do I in Augusta


----------



## huntmore (Mar 3, 2015)

Have you let anyone hunt them?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 3, 2015)

You thought about hunting them at night with a call


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

j_seph said:


> You thought about hunting them at night with a call


Dont know what kinda dog that is maybe you meant tri color walker dog


----------



## JWilson (Mar 3, 2015)

That's nothing a dozen dog proof traps won't take care of.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 4, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> And I have em


 Yea you do because you got the kind dropped treein. already. But what if you had one that needed trainin some?? like 8-12 months worth .  Then you gona rush out and help out a poor feller what would a had a stroke if a dog had a let out a bark within hearing distance of the problem area back in November.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a lot of well fed bbq right there! Bake one in the oven and see for yourself!


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a coon problem too but the club I am in won't let other hunter hunt them with dogs. If anyone has a bunch of traps message me and I hope you have a bunch of traps because dang we  have a bunch of them!!!!


----------



## huntmore (Jun 1, 2015)

Buckbuster69 said:


> I have a coon problem too but the club I am in won't let other hunter hunt them with dogs. If anyone has a bunch of traps message me and I hope you have a bunch of traps because dang we  have a bunch of them!!!!



You have a coon problem because your club has a lack of common sense. Get someone with a good coon dog in there and u could take care of them coons. It will not hurt your deer hunting.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jun 3, 2015)

huntmore said:


> You have a coon problem because your club has a lack of common sense. Get someone with a good coon dog in there and u could take care of them coons. It will not hurt your deer hunting.



Agreed!! When I coon hunted as a teenager we would deer hunt the woods that we coon hunted with dogs the night before and still see deer the next morning. It would be like saying if a coyote moves in all the deer will leave the area. If that was the case then we would never see any deer.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 14, 2015)

Got me beat!  Most I had on cam at once was 9 last year.  Anyone with dogs and wants to shoot what I do't trap, PM me after deer season and we can work on them.  Several properties to hunt them on. plenty of them.


----------



## RPolk (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like a lot of hats


----------



## Throwback (Jul 26, 2015)

when you put out coon food coons show up.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 5, 2015)

We cannot have any sweet corn.As soon as it is nearly ripe they get it all! Tried radio,bug zapper,they did not work. BB


----------



## Gote Rider (Aug 22, 2015)

I would like to have all of them in my freezer. Young coons are good eating.


----------



## Hoghunter12 (Sep 23, 2015)

Doesn't look like a problem to me. Looks like a good place to do some coon hunting.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Sep 23, 2015)

kmaxwell3 said:


> Agreed!! When I coon hunted as a teenager we would deer hunt the woods that we coon hunted with dogs the night before and still see deer the next morning. It would be like saying if a coyote moves in all the deer will leave the area. If that was the case then we would never see any deer.




If anything, running coon dogs at night actually helps daytime deer movement. Activity at night causes deer to rethink nocturnal habits


----------



## mr meriwether (Sep 23, 2015)

I had 5 of them on my kitchen table at 5:30 am.Guess its time to close the cat door for good.


----------



## Son (Sep 24, 2015)

Problem is right, can't grow anything they wont eat. Too many of em. I can't understand why there's a season on the darn things. In our woods, in one night coon tracks will wipe out any truck tracks on any given dirt road. Have feeders out, hogs traps baited, and you're feeding dozens of coons. Coons can carry a parasite in their feces that can kill you it it gets to any mucus tissue in your body.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 24, 2015)

Why wont folks let me come KILL em? I cant figure that out.


----------

